

Teaching how to code to fix young America - sunils34
http://news.yahoo.com/teaching-kids-write-software-help-fix-young-america-165728125.html

======
pacaro
I read this quote...

 _But each student will learn how to think like a coder -- an education that
will develop students’ mathematical, logic and reasoning abilities, all skills
that software engineering relies upon._

... and I think - "Problem Solving" for me that is the number one skill coders
have/learn and you can apply it to anything.

------
sunils34
This should be an example of what we need in the US as a whole to compete in
the global economy. The lessons of logic and reasoning taught from coding are
applicable in so many different ways. Thinking like a hacker can help our
youth realize that everything is within their grasp.

